# Do you ride a road bike on flat pedals?



## Banjo (12 Dec 2009)

After a couple of clipless moments I decided to use the flat side of my double sided pedals with trainers when going across town in traffic.

Just did 8 mile each way trip into Cardiff ,lots of traffic etc I found it much more relaxed without the clips.Im sure it didnt make any appreciable difference to my speed as was slowing for traffic most of the time anyway my feet didnt slip much on the A530 pedals.

At the moment despite me making a joke about clipless moments I am a little nervous using them on busy roads.

Should I just persevere until they are second nature or keep the road shoes for spins out in the country?Or even just use flat pedals all the time,Im not interested in breaking any speed records ,I bought the Speedster as a fast light bike for enjoyable day out in the country type rides which its going to be great for.I certainly felt more relaxed today.


----------



## gaz (12 Dec 2009)

Keep going with them. You will become more relaxed when it comes second nature to you. I run SPD-SL's on my bikes and have no trouble with them in central london traffic because it's become a part of my ride.


----------



## potsy (12 Dec 2009)

Only you can decide what's best Banjo,if you feel more comfortable on flats then go with it.
I changed from toe-clips to spd's and took to them very quickly,can't imagine going back to clips now.
p.s. I've had a couple of low speed moments but always managed to un-clip in time(just)


----------



## gavintc (12 Dec 2009)

With clipless it will become second nature and I know find that even when I cycle short distances in trainers that I still go through the 'unclip' motion.


----------



## GrasB (12 Dec 2009)

Try to unclip early or if you see a problem developing then pedal slightly to one side before clipping in again. It's what I tend to do around town.


----------



## BrumJim (12 Dec 2009)

+1

It's like falling off a horse - you have to get back on again.

SPDs are like second nature to me now, after using them for a commute 3-4 days a week. As you get more confident, clip and unclip more, so it becomes more instinctive.


----------



## Chrisc (12 Dec 2009)

I've got the same pedals and used the flat side last week when my knee gave out so I could get feet to the floor quicker. Did feel odd not being clipped in now I'm used to it. BUT if you're happy with the flats you have to go with those. Whatever suits you sir!


----------



## HLaB (12 Dec 2009)

Persevere banjo, as people have suggested the clipping in/ out becomes second nature. I now prefer being clipped in, to me clips feel more secure in traffic. I like to keep the stronger right foot always clipped in at stops, that way I can easily put the right crank to 2 O'clock'ish and push off an that control makes me feel better in traffic.


----------



## snorri (12 Dec 2009)

Flats are handier for utility cycling, set off with any shoes just when the will takes you. Toe clips can be handy on one side, then you can pull the pedal up if the need arises. I don't find myself drawn to clipless at all.


----------



## jig-sore (12 Dec 2009)

i am seriously considering using flat pedals for my commute during the frosty mornings. not because of clipping in and out, but because the look cleats are slippy enough on clear roads. 

i don't want to have to put a foot down on a slippy section only to find it slipping out from underneath me.

my commute is mainly open country roads, so any other time clip-less _is_ best for me


----------



## bonj2 (12 Dec 2009)

it's the fact they're single sided that's freaking you out, ditch the flats and just get some M520s and have done with it, then you won't be fretting about should i use the flats or not, 'cos you won't be able to, but you won't have to fret 'cos there won't be the constant faffing about of flipping it over onto the right side to clip into


----------



## Jane Smart (13 Dec 2009)

HLaB said:


> Persevere banjo, as people have suggested the clipping in/ out becomes second nature. I now prefer being clipped in, to me clips feel more secure in traffic. I like to keep the stronger right foot always clipped in at stops, that way I can easily put the right crank to 2 O'clock'ish and push off an that control makes me feel better in traffic.



Can you come round and give me lessons after Christmas please?


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (14 Dec 2009)

http://www.rivbike.com/article/clothing/the_shoes_ruse

baaaaaa baaaaaaa


----------



## youngoldbloke (14 Dec 2009)

the anorak said:


> i am seriously considering using flat pedals for my commute during the frosty mornings. not because of clipping in and out, but because the look cleats are slippy enough on clear roads.
> 
> i don't want to have to put a foot down on a slippy section only to find it slipping out from underneath me.
> 
> my commute is mainly open country roads, so any other time clip-less _is_ best for me


At the risk of going slightly off thread ..... anorak - have you tried the Look "Grip" cleats, (Keo), they have little rubbery pieces which make them more or less non slip - you can even walk safely over a tiled floor wearing your bike shoes. Of course, they are more expensive ......


----------



## jig-sore (14 Dec 2009)

cheers, ill have to try those  i need to get new ones soon


----------



## HLaB (14 Dec 2009)

Jane Smart said:


> Can you come round and give me lessons after Christmas please?


Just give me a shout then next time you see me; it only takes a moment


----------



## Banjo (14 Dec 2009)

HLaB said:


> Just give me a shout then next time you see me; it only takes a moment



Dont shout at me when Im cycling or there may well be a clipless moment

I am going to persevere with them for now.But if confidence doesnt improve soon they are going.Im sure that for a leisure /fitness type rider such as me the tiny loss of efficiency wont be an issue.


----------



## dustystreet (15 Dec 2009)

i feel the same way, banjo. i run some M324's on my commuting cross-bike because i found after a few 'moments' in traffic that not being able to put my foot down immediately and almost having not-so-comedy falls in rush-hour traffic, i didn't enjoy it. as soon as i put my M324's on and could go back to wearing trainers for my commute, saving the clipless side for my weekend winter training, i felt much more confident.

i recently had to put my cross-bike into the lbs for a service and had to use my good road-bike for commuting. back to clipless shoes, it felt dodgy for me. so much so i just bought some m324's for that bike as well so if i ever have to use it for commuting again, i don't need to worry about it.

the important point is that YOU have to feel safe when on the roads and in traffic. if using the flat side does that, then go with what makes you feel safer and more likely to enjoy your ride.


----------



## 2wd (3 Jul 2012)

Was just looking at M324s..

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=5937


----------



## defy-one (3 Jul 2012)

I know what you mean about giving up with cleats. I have had my clipless moment on day 3 of owning the bike. It just feels natural now and i'm thinking about it less than i was a week ago. I reckon another week or two and i'll have forgotten about normal pedals


----------



## daSmirnov (3 Jul 2012)

I haven't fell over using SPDs (mtb style), unclipping is just natural, foot in lower position, slide it out and down. Simples, don't even think about it. Had a couple of near misses where the bike leans the opposite way to how I expect and I need to quickly unclip the other foot, but have always saved at the last second.

For long distance rides (say over 40 or 50 miles) I still sometimes use flat pedals as I find them a bit more comfortable. As the balls of my feet can get a bit sore, probably happens due to the smaller nature of mtb cleats compared to road, and the small pedals I use without any supporting material around them like on touring pedals. Or I use flats if I know I've got a fair bit of walking to do, as even with my shoes with fairly recessed cleats they are still slippery and grind away on uneven surfaces.


----------



## potsy (3 Jul 2012)

potsy said:


> Only you can decide what's best Banjo,if you feel more comfortable on flats then go with it.
> I changed from toe-clips to spd's and took to them very quickly,can't imagine going back to clips now.
> p.s. I've had a couple of low speed moments but always managed to un-clip in time(just)


Well, my opinion hasn't changed since my comment in Dec 09 on this thread 
Though I have had a couple of moments since where I didn't quite unclip in time


----------



## Banjo (5 Jul 2012)

I persevered another 2 years after that thread in 09 . Havent used clips of any sort since november 11 ,I havent noticed any appreciable difference in overall speed.I feel much happier in traffic and can walk around normally in cafes /pubs etc.
I drilled the flat side of my 530s and inserted some stainless steel pins to give a bit more grip


----------



## biggs682 (5 Jul 2012)

yes find it a lot easier than spd's


----------



## MrJamie (5 Jul 2012)

2wd said:


> Was just looking at M324s..
> 
> http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=5937


Ive been toying with the idea of trying some of them on my hybrid since my current pedals need replacing, although im pretty happy with the spikey cage type MTB pedals. Id still want flats for cycle paths and being able to wear normal shoes, but was tempted to try SPDs for the roads. I dont think im going to bother though, I dont think ill see much of an advantage and my feet have never slipped off the pedals because they bite the thin sole of my trainers so well. Maybe if i get a road/tricross for fitness rides ill look into it again 

The M324 are only £30 at some places, but make sure they include the cleats if you need them as some of the ebay ones in particular dont.


----------



## Nearly there (5 Jul 2012)

I used flats until I got used to shifting then switched to Spd's and prefer them and If I use my hardtail which has flats I still do the unclipping motion when stopping out of habit.


----------



## hoopdriver (6 Jul 2012)

I like flats, have used flats with or without toe clips for forty years and have no plans to change. I am not worried about getting caught up in SPDs, I just don't like them. I tried hem, had no troubles with them or getting used to thrm, but I just prefer to use flats.


----------



## Hacienda71 (6 Jul 2012)

Use what you feel comfortable with. Only you know


----------



## Hip Priest (6 Jul 2012)

I went through that phase of being nervous going clipless in traffic, but an enforced week of commuting on my road bike when my hybrid was broken got me over it. It's now second nature. So my advice is to persevere, but take care at first.


----------



## lulubel (6 Jul 2012)

I use flats, and have no plans to change (thought about it, and even started what turned into a long discussion on here about it) but finally concluded I liked my flat pedals and didn't feel the need to change them. I also ride in sandals in summer. I think some of the cyclists around here on their expensive carbon bikes are slightly embarrassed to be passed by a very small woman riding a steel bike with flat pedals and wearing sandals.

Since I've been paying more attention to what I do with my feet, I've realised I move them around on the pedals quite a lot. I let my feet slide forward when I'm taking it easy, so the pedal is almost under the arch of my foot, then move them back when I need some more power, and get the pedal right under the ball of my foot. I couldn't do that if I was clipped in.


----------



## lordloveaduck (6 Jul 2012)

I like flats, anything else is just delving into the dark arts and going against nature.


----------



## KateK (6 Jul 2012)

I use flat pedals too, I think about using toe clips but as yet haven't got round to it. My average speed is only in the 16s so I never go much faster than about 19 on the flat and I wear walking trainers as they give me just enough grip. It encourages me to use my ankles too for more power rather than knackering my knees . They're fine on the distances I do (usually 30-50 miles) I too quite like overtaking wide boys on my steel bike ... and then overtaking them again when they jump the lights to get past me..


----------



## jim55 (6 Jul 2012)

i found on flats my foot moved around and my heels of my shoes were rubbing on the crankarms and stuff ,the spds i think are better kinda hold my feet in the right position and gen feel more secure iv got the right one tightened up (float )and the left quite loose as that unclips at junctions and stuff ,never unclip the right until im getting off the bike


----------



## HLaB (6 Jul 2012)

I had to use flats again on the SS when I was down south I missed being able to pull my right pedal up to my preferred push off position in traffic, back up north in the hillier locality after one ride I put spd's back on.


----------



## hoopdriver (7 Jul 2012)

Hip Priest said:


> I went through that phase of being nervous going clipless in traffic, but an enforced week of commuting on my road bike when my hybrid was broken got me over it. It's now second nature. So my advice is to persevere, but take care at first.


My preference for flats has nothing to do with being nervous in traffic. I tred clipless, had no troubles with them whatsoever, but just ddn't like them. I like being able to get on my bike and ride, in whatever shoes I am wearing. I did not notice any benefit in using clipless either. And finally, I like my bicycle pedals to look like bicycle pedals, not gadgets. I am a classicist that way. Ultimately I think my reasons for staying with flats are aesthetic ones. I just prefer the look of a bicycle with quill pedals and toe clips...


----------



## Hip Priest (7 Jul 2012)

hoopdriver said:


> My preference for flats has nothing to do with being nervous in traffic. I tred clipless, had no troubles with them whatsoever, but just ddn't like them. I like being able to get on my bike and ride, in whatever shoes I am wearing. I did not notice any benefit in using clipless either. And finally, I like my bicycle pedals to look like bicycle pedals, not gadgets. I am a classicist that way. Ultimately I think my reasons for staying with flats are aesthetic ones. I just prefer the look of a bicycle with quill pedals and toe clips...



Cool. Each to their own I say. I'd just experienced the same apprehension as the OP regarding clipless so wanted to reassure him.


----------



## hoopdriver (7 Jul 2012)

Fair enough. It's an apprehension shared by many would-be converts to clipless


----------



## Banjo (8 Jul 2012)

I think with flat pedals getting a grippy soled pair of trainers is the secret. I have one pair of trainers that grip the pedals like glue in all weathers another similar pair are hopeless. 

It may be coincidental but a nagging knee pain I used to get after all day rides has dissapeared since I went back to flat pedals.

I still have the shoes ,cleats and pedals gathering dust in my wardrobe but at the moment at least I dont see me going back to them.


----------



## cyana13 (1 Feb 2013)

I have just got myself some SPD-SL pedals and shoes for them because my feet were slipping. I felt quite enthusiastic about them until I felt and injured my knee . So now I am still in doubts whether to get better flat pedals/shoes or to keep trying with the clip-in pedals.


----------



## Mo1959 (1 Feb 2013)

cyana13 said:


> I have just got myself some SPD-SL pedals and shoes for them because my feet were slipping. I felt quite enthusiastic about them until I felt and injured my knee . So now I am still in doubts whether to get better flat pedals/shoes or to keep trying with the clip-in pedals.


 
As others have said, it is all down to how you feel about them. I never liked clipless and use DMR V12 or V8,s which are flat pedals with little spikes to grip the soles of your shoes then you can wear trainers, etc with rubbery soles and you get a really good grip.


----------



## Col5632 (1 Feb 2013)

I've recently when clipless on my hybrid and wish i had done it earlier, only hassle is putting shoes on that i cant wear when not cycling but its a small hassle


----------



## MacB (1 Feb 2013)

if you really like the idea of clipless, the aesthetics or need/believe that your cycling performance requires attachment then you need to stick with them.

If not then there are plenty of options out there for flat pedals and shoe or even toeclip choices. My better bikes all have Superstar Nanotech pedals and, if anything, there's too much grip for road riding. But that's easily fixed as you can remove some of the pins. Footwear wise then I will cycle in almost anything from a utility perspective but if setting out just to ride then:-

FiveTen - I have the Impact Lows plus a couple of pairs of their Freeride skate style shoes - very grippy soles

Teva - after buying and returning several shoes I finally settled on their Teva Mush Frio Lace canvas shoes. I wanted something really light and cool for Summer use on long rides. These seem to have enough of a sole to stop the pins on the pedals being felt and certainly meet the light and airy requirements.


----------



## Rob3rt (1 Feb 2013)

I did not transition well to clipless, it took some work (I was quite nervous following an early clipless moment, so I rode laps of my apartment lobby practising), but now, I feel marginally unsafe when not clipped in.

Occasionally I will ride somewhere local with normal shoes/trainers on standing on my clipless pedals, which can be done and with marginal discomfort despite many people saying road pedals are awkward for small trips. They are not awkward, YOU are awkward!


----------



## hoopdriver (1 Feb 2013)

Rob3rt said:


> I did not transition well to clipless, it took some work (I was quite nervous following an early clipless moment, so I rode laps of my apartment lobby practising), but now, I feel marginally unsafe when not clipped in.
> 
> Occasionally I will ride somewhere local with normal shoes/trainers on standing on my clipless pedals, which can be done and with marginal discomfort despite many people saying road pedals are awkward for small trips. They are not awkward, YOU are awkward!


That's a little rich. There are plenty of models of clipless pedals that are not at all conducive to being ridden in street shoes; sure it probably CAN be done but so can a lot of things that nobody in real life would do because it is so awkward and unwieldy.


----------



## Psyclist (1 Feb 2013)

I uses caged/flat pedals with half clips at the moment. I'll go to straps after, the clipless.


----------



## MacB (1 Feb 2013)

Rob3rt said:


> They are not awkward, YOU are awkward!


 
I beg to differ, if we're engineering things for our use then they should match with zero faff. Probably the biggest single factor that caused me to abandon my conversion to clipless, having bought all the kit etc. Was the sudden realisation that I couldn't just grab a bike out of the garage and go.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (1 Feb 2013)

This might be an idiot question but are all pedal axles the same? I am hoping to get my new road bike next week and don't want to go clipless (yet!) so am looking at these pedals, but all the reviews go on about mountain biking

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=1074

*Axle Size is *9/16 if it helps.

Ideally I want a pedal that has the pins on it as I hope they will give better grip so if anyone can recommend something I would be grateful


----------



## Mo1959 (1 Feb 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> This might be an idiot question but are all pedal axles the same? I am hoping to get my new road bike next week and don't want to go clipless (yet!) so am looking at these pedals, but all the reviews go on about mountain biking
> 
> http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=1074
> 
> ...


 
Yes, just bought another pair myself. Love them.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (1 Feb 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Yes, just bought another pair myself. Love them.


 
Thanks for the swift response, will order them tonight when I get home


----------



## Supersuperleeds (1 Feb 2013)

Just seen your post at top of the page, I really must read whole threads rather than just the last couple of posts


----------



## Mo1959 (1 Feb 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Thanks for the swift response, will order them tonight when I get home


 
Would love a pair of the Five Ten Freeriders shoes to go with them. Supposed to be really grippy. Too skint at the moment though. They are about £70


----------



## Rob3rt (1 Feb 2013)

MacB said:


> I beg to differ, if we're engineering things for our use then they should match with zero faff. Probably the biggest single factor that caused me to abandon my conversion to clipless, having bought all the kit etc. Was the sudden realisation that *I couldn't just grab a bike out of the garage and go.*


 
Why couldn't you? I can and do.

Note I am refering to occasional short journeys here, not a regular thing or long rides. You should tailor your pedal choice to suit your most prevalent riding type/style, i.e. if you are a roadie who might need to ride to buy milk a mile down the road twice a week in your slippers, you can get by perfectly fine with road pedals, unless you choose to ride in ballet shoes you probably won't even suffer any discomfort.



hoopdriver said:


> That's a little rich. There are plenty of models of clipless pedals that are not at all conducive to being ridden in street shoes; sure it probably CAN be done but so can a lot of things that nobody in real life would do because it is so awkward and unwieldy.


 
There are some particular designs that would be particularly awkward, note I said road pedals, not talking something like an Egg Beater here. A standard road pedal, Look, Time, Shimano etc, even speedplay can be jumped on and ridden for short journey's perfectly adequitly.

It really is not particularly awkward or wieldy.


----------



## HovR (1 Feb 2013)

Rob3rt said:


> Occasionally I will ride somewhere local with normal shoes/trainers on standing on my clipless pedals, which can be done and with marginal discomfort despite many people saying road pedals are awkward for small trips. They are not awkward, YOU are awkward!


 
I use Shimano M530's (SPD's) on my best bike and find that with the saddle set at the correct height for cycling clipless, it is too high when wearing normal shoes and I have to rock my hips uncomfortably. 

That said I don't find SPD clipless inconvenient at all. When I'm leaving the house I'm going to put on shoes anyway, it doesn't make much difference whether they're my cycling shoes or trainers.


----------



## MacB (1 Feb 2013)

Rob3rt said:


> Why couldn't you? I can and do.


 
It would be a compromise, I accept that there are alternate compromises by sticking with flat pedals and eschewing the virtues of clipless. However those are only compromises for some of us, if your abilities or future desires don't require pedal attachment then a lot of that compromise just doesn't exist. As for feet slipping or lack of power all I can say is that has never been an issue for me.


----------



## Psyclist (1 Feb 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> This might be an idiot question but are all pedal axles the same? I am hoping to get my new road bike next week and don't want to go clipless (yet!) so am looking at these pedals, but all the reviews go on about mountain biking
> 
> http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=1074
> 
> ...


 
Great pedals, I had some V8's on my XC bike, also had the Wellgo equivalents, but the issue with the Wellgos is they don't have a grease port for servicing. Not sure if the V12's do, but I'd go for the V8's....

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/...le&utm_medium=Shopping&utm_name=UnitedKingdom


----------



## lulubel (1 Feb 2013)

MacB said:


> As for feet slipping or lack of power all I can say is that has never been an issue for me.


 
One of my feet bounced off the pedal when I was climbing a particularly rocky section on my MTB today. I was just thinking, "This is a spot where clipless would be really useful," and my foot was suddenly airborne .... followed by a bit of weaving, trying to regain control, then the foot was quickly on the ground! Trying to get going again was a bit - er - interesting too (although I'm aware clipless would not have helped with this).


----------



## Supersuperleeds (1 Feb 2013)

Psyclist said:


> Great pedals, I had some V8's on my XC bike, also had the Wellgo equivalents, but the issue with the Wellgos is they don't have a grease port for servicing. Not sure if the V12's do, but I'd go for the V8's....
> 
> http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/...le&utm_medium=Shopping&utm_name=UnitedKingdom


 
Cheers, I ordered the V12 from Wiggle, the syringe and grease on the V8 scared me off, the V12 as far as I can see are sealed so shouldn't need greasing.

Another stupid question, when people say grease the pedal before fitting, they mean around the thread don't they so it is easier to undo if need be?


----------



## Psyclist (1 Feb 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Cheers, I ordered the V12 from Wiggle, the syringe and grease on the V8 scared me off, the V12 as far as I can see are sealed so shouldn't need greasing.
> 
> Another stupid question, when people say grease the pedal before fitting, they mean around the thread don't they so it is easier to undo if need be?


 
Yup, always grease the thread. It was a bugger to remove my old pedals when I didn't.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (1 Feb 2013)

Psyclist said:


> Yup, always grease the thread. It was a bugger to remove my old pedals when I didn't.


 
Cheers


----------



## RWright (1 Feb 2013)

I would try to get used to the SPD-SL pedals in non-congested areas. It takes a little getting used to. If they are hurting your knee you may want to try seat or cleat adjustments.

If I am going to the store or somewhere I don't want to wear cleats I just wear regular walking/running shoes on my SPD-SL pedals. I would not want to do that if it is wet or if I have big hills to climb, but if you are not doing anything too extreme it works fine without cycle shoes. However, I don't go much over 10 or 12 miles without my cycle shoes, normally more like 5 miles or less.


----------



## Eribiste (1 Feb 2013)

I've got 'half and half' pedals on my Boardman Road Race. Up to now, I've only used the binding side, but on Monday I shall have an opportunity to ride to work in ordinary shoes. I expect it will feel a bit odd now, not being connected to the bike properly. I just hope I don't have a phantom clipless moment, that would be really embarrassing!


----------



## Kins (2 Feb 2013)

MacB said:


> I beg to differ, if we're engineering things for our use then they should match with zero faff. Probably the biggest single factor that caused me to abandon my conversion to clipless, having bought all the kit etc. Was the sudden realisation that I couldn't just grab a bike out of the garage and go.


 
Buy single sided ones then. I only have my bikes as transport and was getting a bit jacked off with sticking on shoes just to go to the shops. Bought some M324s off here from Oldgreyandslow and they are really easy to ride in, whether clipped in with shoes or trainers on the other side. My road bike is still clipless but it means I have a my commuter/general dogs body bike ready to go when I need it.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (6 Feb 2013)

V12s turned up today and now fitted on the bike, not sure if I put enough grease on or not.


----------



## lulubel (8 Feb 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> V12s turned up today and now fitted on the bike, not sure if I put enough grease on or not.


 
I work on the principle that, if you put too much grease on, it will get squished out when you tighten, and you can wipe the excess off afterwards.


----------



## User16625 (8 Feb 2013)

Normal pedals for me. Dont like the idea of having my feet stuck to the pedals. Plus it may add to maintenance problems and having to set them up right which I cant be arsed with.


----------



## HovR (8 Feb 2013)

RideLikeTheStig said:


> Plus it may add to maintenance problems and having to set them up right which I cant be arsed with.


 
My SPD maintenance consists of one squirt of GT85 on each pedal when cleaning the bike. A lot of people don't even do that! Although it can take a while to get the cleat position exactly right, you might just get lucky like me and get it right first time.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (16 Feb 2013)

Update on the V12 pedals. Went out on the road bike for its first proper ride today. The pedals are brilliant, I am so impressed with them that I am going to get some for the hybrid. Cheers to Mo1959 for the recommendation


----------



## Mo1959 (16 Feb 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Update on the V12 pedals. Went out on the road bike for its first proper ride today. The pedals are brilliant, I am so impressed with them that I am going to get some for the hybrid. Cheers to Mo1959 for the recommendation


 
Good aren't they. Got another set for my new Forme road bike too. Out this morning for a bit with rubber soled trainers and feet never budged from the pedals. Next door neighbour uses clipless and hit a pothole and got a couple of snakebite punctures and walked home on cleats! Hopefully, won't ever have to do that, but if I do, at least comfy trainers will be so much better to walk on.


----------



## G3CWI (16 Mar 2013)

Just got some V8 pedals for my road bike. However they seem incredibly heavy so I will use them on another bike. My ideal flats would be a lot lighter with the ability to fit toe clips and straps. Any suggestions?


----------



## MacB (16 Mar 2013)

G3CWI said:


> Just got some V8 pedals for my road bike. However they seem incredibly heavy so I will use them on another bike. My ideal flats would be a lot lighter with the ability to fit toe clips and straps. Any suggestions?


 
For full clips and straps you need something with the sort of cage to accommodate them, I've seen Sylvan ones recommended before. But you're not going to be making any great weight savings, there are some very light flat pedals but they also seem to be very small. If you want a good size platform then you need to accept around the 500g mark.


----------



## Bill (24 Mar 2013)

I like normal pedals as I can wear welly's or walking boot's or cycling sandals with no problem at all! I used to have toe clips and straps but found riding all over the road trying to get my feet into the clips a pain! Now I just ride on my foot arch or whatever part of the foot that is going...


----------



## Lumix (5 Apr 2014)

Banjo said:


> I think with flat pedals getting a grippy soled pair of trainers is the secret. I have one pair of trainers that grip the pedals like glue in all weathers another similar pair are hopeless.
> 
> It may be coincidental but a nagging knee pain I used to get after all day rides has dissapeared since I went back to flat pedals.
> 
> I still have the shoes ,cleats and pedals gathering dust in my wardrobe but at the moment at least I dont see me going back to them.




Totally agree with the bad knee thing. A few years ago a did some road biking and every time I did 20+ miles the inner sides of both knees would be in agony and I would be that way for 4/5 days. Tried cleats in different positions and even got pro from lbs to fit me to bike shoes correctly, but made no difference.

I was training for 200 miles in 2 days which I did, but haven't touched road bikes since because of what it did to my knees (couldn't walk properly for weeks!)

I use flats on my mtb and have never had an issue.

I don't for a second think this is because clipless are evil, my bony knees are just not made for them.

Am doing L2P in July and will be using decent flats with a pair of grippy mtb style shoes (on road bike).

Anyone else done long rides using flats? If so how did you get on?


----------



## hoopdriver (5 Apr 2014)

Lumix said:


> Totally agree with the bad knee thing. A few years ago a did some road biking and every time I did 20+ miles the inner sides of both knees would be in agony and I would be that way for 4/5 days. Tried cleats in different positions and even got pro from lbs to fit me to bike shoes correctly, but made no difference.
> 
> I was training for 200 miles in 2 days which I did, but haven't touched road bikes since because of what it did to my knees (couldn't walk properly for weeks!)
> 
> ...


I ride exclusively on flats, have done so for decades and (hopefully) will continue to do so for decades into the future. I have done many long rides on flats - a 10,000 mile trek through the Australian outback being the longest single tour, and done countless hundred-mile-plus rides while staying at home. All on flats. Never had the slightest problem, and, at least on tour, had the advantage of being able to use my walking shoes for riding, and vice versa.


----------



## Lumix (5 Apr 2014)

hoopdriver said:


> I ride exclusively on flats, have done so for decades and (hopefully) will continue to do so for decades into the future. I have done many long rides on flats - a 10,000 mile trek through the Australian outback being the longest single tour, and done countless hundred-mile-plus rides while staying at home. All on flats. Never had the slightest problem, and, at least on tour, had the advantage of being able to use my walking shoes for riding, and vice versa.



Thanks for the reassurance!

What type of flats do you use? Ideally I don't want anything too heavy, but want the grip of my v8s. Can you road bike flats?

Ta


----------



## hoopdriver (5 Apr 2014)

I use classic road bike/touring pedals - MKS touring pedals on one of my bikes - a Pegoretto Luigino, a pair of classic old TA quill pedals on a bespoke Enigma tourer, and on my old Thorn eXp expedition tourer a pair of, alas, no-longer-made Shimano bear trap pedals. All work really well.


----------



## Gravity Aided (5 Apr 2014)

I generally use bear trap or mountain pedals, sometimes with clips and straps, using golf shoes with the spikes removed, which make fantastic biking shoes.


----------



## Old Plodder (6 Apr 2014)

I use BMX flats, rat traps, or touring pedals; I even ride on those cheap plastic pedals! 
What I do ride in are MTB type shoes, the cleated soles grip the pedal surface & you can comfortably walk in them anywhere.

(My bikes are never fitted with 'clipless' pedals as my knees don't like them.)


----------



## Supersuperleeds (6 Apr 2014)

Lumix said:


> Totally agree with the bad knee thing. A few years ago a did some road biking and every time I did 20+ miles the inner sides of both knees would be in agony and I would be that way for 4/5 days. Tried cleats in different positions and even got pro from lbs to fit me to bike shoes correctly, but made no difference.
> 
> I was training for 200 miles in 2 days which I did, but haven't touched road bikes since because of what it did to my knees (couldn't walk properly for weeks!)
> 
> ...



I'm still using flats, longest ride to date is just shy of 130 miles


----------



## KateK (6 Apr 2014)

I'm still using flats, with walking trainers as they have more stiffness. I've had half toe clips on for the last year and a half and they are really great, particularly in the wet. They reduce the amount of ankling you need to do to keep your foot on the pedal. They feel fine about town as you can slip a foot out easily and can pedal away from lights and such before flipping it back on. I do about 500 miles a month and the longest rides I've done are 70 miles. It's nice to be able to shift your foot about a little from time to time.


----------



## mrgaz673 (24 Jun 2014)

Hey guys! First post! I ride 34 miles a day. I have a full carbon trek madone and i ride with the v12's. I rode with spd's and keo cleats for years. my knees and constant adjusting of the cleats began to get me down. I'd have an ache across my knee all day when sitting at work and i just found switching to flats especially in london traffic just felt a bit safer and a bit more, dare i say, organic! 

I have a tethered spinal chord which means i have no real strength in the calf on my right leg so I had to drill my cycling shoes in order to attach the cleats in the middle of the shoe, what i understand is called the mid sole cleat position. This was pretty cool but eventually i just developed knee problems. Flats mean you can 'mooch' about a bit with your foot on the pedal and i find that using your toes (at the front of the pedal) on hills and mid sole for cruising is the best way forward. What would be a revelation would be clipless shoe, pedal, that you could somehow move forward or back then secure while riding. Now there a challenge!


----------



## User16625 (27 Jun 2014)

How much difference do these clip in pedals make? I have absolutely no idea what their purpose is other than preventing feet slipping off pedals.


----------



## RebornBumbler (27 Jun 2014)

For me the advantages are in being able to apply more power over more of the crank's rotation to help get up some of the insane hills around here, and being able to safely change gear or brake without being concerned about what my upper body's doing (standing, sitting, somewhere between the two...)

I can imagine crash scenarios where being clipped-in would probably help, and others where it most certainly wouldn't.

Having tried both, I'm sold on cleats (SPDs - not into the 'duck walking', and like double-sided) on my Sunday club-run/sports/race Felt, but I'm sticking with cage/track pedals with toe-clips on my all-purpose/messing/city-shopping ancient hybrid Ridgeback.

And after just a few weeks, I don't find mixing the two a problem - the radical posture difference probably helps with that though.


----------



## RonnyRaygun (25 May 2015)

Interesting thread. Hope I'm not too late to add my thoughts. I've ridden on flats since I learned to ride a bike and only used spds a handful of times, usually when racing.
I have never felt there was any advantage to be gained by being clipped in, while there are obvious disadvantages.
I've heard the arguments for riding clipped in - more power & more efficiency, more control with feet no longer able to slip off pedals - but I have never felt any of these arguments have enough weight to convince me to change.

The first argument that more power is generated may be true to an extent, however my argument is that the amount of force generated on the upstroke is tiny compared with the force generated on the downstroke - probably somewhere in the region of ten percent. Also remember that force and power are not the same thing - power is the act of a given force acting over a given distance over a given period of time. Therefore no-one should jump to the conclusion that more power is being generated simply because force is being applied on the upstroke. It may be that less force is applied on the downstroke or fatigue is reached sooner, both of which would reduce power output.

The other argument, that being clipped in offers more control - I have never had any problems with my feet slipping while riding on the road, and only rarely while riding technical mountain bike trails. Being able to get my foot down quickly and not having to worry about clipping back in for me far outweigh the benefits.

As for racing, mountain biking always on flats, road racing always using spds. Until recently I have always used spds for triathlon. Before my a race last year (a sprint with 20km cycle) I tried to weigh up the perceived gains from additional power output from being clipped in, against the time lost having to change my footwear. I decided to ride the 20km cycle section in my running shoes. The result was the quickest cycle on the day by a clear minute.
Checking against my previous triathlon times the cycle time was almost identical and the transitions were considerably quicker.

There is an obvious argument that I don't ride with spds often enough to get the benefits, but my cycle times are consistently in the top one percent whether using spds or not. Could I really go much faster?

It would be interesting to see scientific evidence either way if anyone has a link.

PS. Also cycled across the USA on flats - average of 100 miles a day and maximum of 150.


----------



## mygranwasapunk (3 Nov 2015)

gaz said:


> Keep going with them. You will become more relaxed when it comes second nature to you. I run SPD-SL's on my bikes and have no trouble with them in central london traffic because it's become a part of my ride.


*I usually ride spd but just bought an old bike for winter, I did a hundred miles on it last week end and I can't say I noticed any difference .*


----------



## RMurphy195 (5 Nov 2015)

I use flat pedals on the Brompton, both the pedals and the frame configuration make for a different riding experience than my Tourer - slower, and more suited to hop-on hop-off as it were. And I use of course just normal shoes (with firm soles, not trainers)

I use SPD's on the tourer - with the tension set to its minimum. This gives me all the advantages of the clipless pedals that I need, but at the same time I clip-in, clip-out almost without thinking when riding around town. I use MTB shoes which are comfortable to walk in, bu the clips do grind on every bit of uneven pavement or piece of grit, so along with the frame configuration not as relaxing for hop-on, hop-off riding but nicer for wizzing around.

The tourer does have single-sided SPD pedals (Shimano M324) so I get the best of both worlds, but I rarely ride it without using the SPD's.

I consider them both to be "Road Bikes"!


----------



## youngoldbloke (6 Nov 2015)

Maybe I'm just used to being clipped in, but if I try to ride without my feet lift off the pedals, and I'm all over the place. Even the last time I used clips and straps on a vintage ride I had great difficulty keeping my feet in the clips - they would pull out unless I really tightened the straps - to the extent of having to reach down and flick the QR before stopping. I definitely pull up and back on the pedals, especially on short sharp hills out of the saddle. But then I haven't ridden a bike without my feet being attached to the pedals in some way for over 50 years. Just do what suits you.


----------

